# Quelle imprimante multifonctions Choisir [2] !...



## golf (16 Août 2005)

Ce fil est la suite de : Quelle imprimante multifonctions Choisir [1] !... ​


----------



## golf (16 Août 2005)

HP...

Epson... 

Canon... 

Lexmark... 

Brother...


----------



## jo_6466 (16 Août 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> HP...
> 
> Epson...
> 
> ...


----------



## alexander_lamb (23 Août 2005)

Voilà, j'ai bien lu une partie du thread mais je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse à ma question:

Pour un cabinet médical avec 3 médecins et 3 secrétaires/infirmières je cherche une multifonction qui aie les caractéristiques suivantes:

1)
Réseau (si possible)

2)
Utilisable depuis mac ou pc

3)
Utilisable si aucun pc ou mac n'est allumé

En réseau je pense que c'est plus simple. Je ne dépends pas d'un mac ou d'un pc comme serveur. N'importe qui sur le réseau peut imprimer ou faxer.

Maintenant, que se passe pour les fax entrants? L'idéal serait qu'ils soient systématiquement imprimés mais qu'ils soient également placés dans un répertoire d'un mac sur le réseau, ou mieux, envoyés par email (ou autre) qu'on puisse les distribuer. Idem pour les scan. Finalement, est-ce que le fax depuis le réseau fonctionne?

J'ai vu qu'il y a le Canon PIXMA MP780, mais il faudrait ajouter l'option réseau.
Sinon il y a le HP Office Jet 7210 qui est déjà réseau, ou encore le HP Color LaserJet 2820 si on préfère laser pour les volumes d'impression.

Est-ce quelqu'un a une expérience avec cela? Peut-être des copies d'écran des interfaces côté Mac.

On tournerait de toute façon sous Tiger.

Merci!


----------



## alexander_lamb (23 Août 2005)

Premier élément de réponse à mon précédent post:

Le HP 2820 n'a pas de fax, donc il s'agit plutôt du 2830 ou 2840.

Cependant, dans la doc qu'ils ont on-line il est marqué qu'on peut envoyer un fax depuis le mac, mais pas recevoir sur le mac??? quelqu'un a-t'il plus de précision?


----------



## Epicure1 (27 Septembre 2005)

Hello à tous !

j'ai besoin de m'acheter une bonne imprimante all-in-one, essentiellement pour du scanning, des photocopies et impressions de photos couleurs haute qualité.

Je lorgnais du côté de la HP PSC 2710 (+/-450 EUR ici en Belgique).

J'ai la possibilité d'avoir une 2610 pas trop cher.

Apparemment, la seule différence avec la 2710 est qu'elle n'est pas wifi.

Vous avez un avis sur la question ?
Des commentaires sur un des deux modèles ?
Un autre modèle à conseiller (j'ai regardé un temps les Canon, sans vraiment être convaincu) ?

J'ai un réseau wifi à la maison, avec un Mac et un PC (réseau qui me pose quelque soucis de mise en place d'ailleurs - voir mon topic dans la section "Le Mac en réseau"). 

J'aimerais pouvoir utiliser l'imprimante avec les 2 machines bien sur.

Je suis donc à la recherche de la solution la moins casse-tête... et la moins onéreuse.

Rien que ça 

Merci d'avance de vos conseils :love:


----------



## Nouvoul (27 Septembre 2005)

Mon avis, puisqu'on en demande: pas de tout-en-un, c'est déjà assez emm... quand tu as un pb d'imprimante, qu'en plus s'il y en a un tu peux plus utiliser le scanner, et que ça tombe le jour où tu veux faire une photocopie.
Donc bonne petite imprimante (je conseillerais une A3 vu le progrès des résolutions photo) et bon petit scanner, si possible avec dispositif diapos si on veut numériser ses anciennes icelles.
Voir aussi si le scanner est livré avec un logiciel correct d'OCR compatible mac.
Pas mieux

PS: ici on dit "tout en un", all-in-one, c'est belge?


----------



## Filou53 (27 Septembre 2005)

Nouvoul a dit:
			
		

> PS: ici on dit "tout en un", all-in-one, c'est belge?


Chez moi, c'est ce qui est inscrit sur le mode d'emploi en version néerlandaise de la machine.
C'est donc du belge, en effet ;-)

Filou


----------



## golf (28 Septembre 2005)

Large débat 

Quelle imprimante multifonctions Choisir [2] !...
Quelle imprimante multifonctions Choisir [1] !...


----------



## golf (28 Septembre 2005)

Epicure1 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un réseau wifi à la maison, avec un Mac et un PC (réseau qui me pose quelque soucis de mise en place d'ailleurs - voir mon topic dans la section "Le Mac en réseau").
> 
> J'aimerais pouvoir utiliser l'imprimante avec les 2 machines bien sur.


Il n'existe pas de "Tout-en-Un" totalement Wifi tout simplement parce qu'il n'y a pas de pilote de scan adapté ! Seule la partie imprimante peut être exploitée.


----------



## Filou53 (28 Septembre 2005)

Attention aussi au fait que si tu as une borne Airport, toutes les imprimantes ne sont pas forcément compatibles !!!
Je me suis fait piéger comme un con en son temps quand j'ai acheté ma HP PSC 2210 all in one   
(il y a d'ailleurs qq part sur le site Apple une liste actualisée des imprimantes compatibles Airport) 

Bon amusement   

Filou


oops, c'était mon 400ème post ...


----------



## Epicure1 (28 Septembre 2005)

Juste, je n'avais pas pensé à l'aspect 'compatibilité Airport' ! :hein:

Sorry d'avoir posté sur un sujet déjà discuté 

PS : all-in-one, c'est pas belge, c'est anglais


----------



## jo_6466 (29 Septembre 2005)

Epicure1 a dit:
			
		

> Juste, je n'avais pas pensé à l'aspect 'compatibilité Airport' ! :hein:
> 
> Sorry d'avoir posté sur un sujet déjà discuté
> 
> PS : all-in-one, c'est pas belge, c'est anglais


La liste de compatibilité n'est pas forcément limitative car ma "all in one" MP750 de Canon n'y est pas reprise et pourtant elle fonctionne parfaitement en usb sur un réseau comprenant 3PC et 3mac


----------



## Epicure1 (29 Septembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> La liste de compatibilité n'est pas forcément limitative car ma "all in one" MP750 de Canon n'y est pas reprise et pourtant elle fonctionne parfaitement en usb sur un réseau comprenant 3PC et 3mac



Tu es satisfait de ce modèle ? Je veux dire que j'ai lu une critique divergeante (un peu isolée parmi les très bonnes et excellentes critiques) sur ldlc, relatant des soucis lorsqu'on n'imprime pas toutes les semaines (têtes qui se bouchent etc.).

C'est précisément le problème que j'avais rencontré à l'époque avec mon Epson Stylus Photo 750 et qui m'a depuis complètement défranchi des imprimantes jet d'encre couleur.

D'où ma question


----------



## golf (29 Septembre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> ...elle fonctionne parfaitement en usb sur un réseau comprenant 3PC et 3mac


On cause de WiFi là  :rateau:


----------



## golf (29 Septembre 2005)

Epicure1 a dit:
			
		

> Tu es satisfait de ce modèle ?


Les nouvelles Canon Pixma, que du bon   
J'ai récemment changé ma vieille Tout-en-Un HP G85 contre une Pixma MP780, je ne regrette pas   
Canon a fait de réels efforts avec ses nouveaux pilotes


----------



## jo_6466 (29 Septembre 2005)

Epicure1 a dit:
			
		

> Tu es satisfait de ce modèle ? Je veux dire que j'ai lu une critique divergeante (un peu isolée parmi les très bonnes et excellentes critiques) sur ldlc, relatant des soucis lorsqu'on n'imprime pas toutes les semaines (têtes qui se bouchent etc.).
> 
> C'est précisément le problème que j'avais rencontré à l'époque avec mon Epson Stylus Photo 750 et qui m'a depuis complètement défranchi des imprimantes jet d'encre couleur.
> 
> D'où ma question


Je n'utilise pas tous les jours mon imprimante mais quand même toutes les semaines et chaque fois elle me fait un sans-faute 
Je ne sais pas te dire autre chose



			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> On cause de WiFi là  :rateau:


j'imprime sans fils de mes machines via la borne extrême reliée à l'imprimante MP750 par câble USB

.


----------



## Epicure1 (1 Octobre 2005)

merci de vos conseils


----------



## triton24 (1 Octobre 2005)

y a pas photo pour une all-in-one je pense que les meilleur c canon et epson, les reste oublions tout de suite, hp a une qualiter et une rapiditer digne des anner 30, lexmarque on a parle meme pas,  donc moi je suis pro-canon mais j'avoue que epson on de bonne imprimante aussi.
 Donc moi je vous proposerai *une pixma mp 500*, mais c'est selon votre budjet car il y a differente imprimante multifonction dans la game pixma mp, sinon en *epson* il y a la* r300* je croi (a verifier) qui avai une des meilleur qualiter de photo couleur.


----------



## Epicure1 (1 Octobre 2005)

Vous confirmez que la seule différence existant entre la HP PSC 2610 et la 2710 est que la première n'est pas wifi ?

Je suis pratiquement certain mais pas 100% sur


----------



## golf (1 Octobre 2005)

Epicure1 a dit:
			
		

> Vous confirmez que la seule différence existant entre la HP PSC 2610 et la 2710 est que la première n'est pas wifi ?
> 
> Je suis pratiquement certain mais pas 100% sur


De tout façon le scan n'est pas exploitable en WiFi !


----------



## Epicure1 (2 Octobre 2005)

Oui, c'est vrai, mais je voulais être certain par rapport aux détails techniques.

Je viens de comparer les fiches des 2 modèles et apparemment, c'est bien ça : la seule différence entre la 2610 et la 2710 est le fait que la première n'est pas Wifi. Mais elle est ethernet. C'est cool, je pourrais la plugger dans mon Extreme... ou mon Express


----------



## molgow (11 Octobre 2005)

Je dois trouver une imprimante-scanner all-in-one pour mon oncle qui veut renouveler son "parc informatique" personnel et... c'est vraiment pas facile !! J'ai lu un peu ce thread et certains sont pro-HP certains pro-Canon... Je sais vraiment pas quoi penser, d'autant plus que j'y connais &#224; peu pr&#232;s rien du tout en imprimante !! (mon imprimante actuelle est une Epson Stylus Color 740 d'il y a 6 ans!! :rateau: )
Il n'y aurait pas un consensus pour me proposer un ou plusieurs mod&#232;les qui sortent du lots ? Mon objectif une imprimante all-in-one compatible Mac couleur jet-d'encre, pas trop ch&#232;re si possible (pas plus de 150 &#8364, de bonne qualit&#233; quand m&#234;me et o&#249; l'utilisation (prix des cartouches) ne revient pas trop cher non plus !
Au fait, question subsidiaire, y a-t-il encore des imprimantes non compatible Mac ? ou est-ce qu'elles sont "toutes" compatibles maintenant ? Parce que j'ai &#233;t&#233; voir &#224; la Fnac l'autre jour, mais elles sont toutes marqu&#233;es "compatibles Windows 98/2000/XP" mais c'est jamais mentionn&#233; "Mac"...


----------



## golf (11 Octobre 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y aurait pas un consensus pour me proposer un ou plusieurs mod&#232;les qui sortent du lots ? Mon objectif une imprimante all-in-one compatible Mac couleur jet-d'encre, pas trop ch&#232;re si possible (pas plus de 150 &#8364, de bonne qualit&#233; quand m&#234;me et o&#249; l'utilisation (prix des cartouches) ne revient pas trop cher non plus !
> Au fait, question subsidiaire, y a-t-il encore des imprimantes non compatible Mac ? ou est-ce qu'elles sont "toutes" compatibles maintenant ? Parce que j'ai &#233;t&#233; voir &#224; la Fnac l'autre jour, mais elles sont toutes marqu&#233;es "compatibles Windows 98/2000/XP" mais c'est jamais mentionn&#233; "Mac"...


J'en ai discut&#233; r&#233;cemment avec les vendeurs d&#233;di&#233;s de la boutique Apple de la Fnac Digitale [et des clients] et tout le monde est tomb&#233; d'accord sur le fait que Canon a fait de tr&#232;s gros progr&#232;s avec ses Pixma et les pilotes pour Mac os X [y a d'ailleurs un b&#244; logo Os X sur les cartons :love:], Epson est aussi en tr&#232;s net progr&#232;s avec ses derni&#232;res n&#233;es 
Mais HP est &#224; la ramasse pour les pilotes surtout avec Tiger ! Dommage et que va-t-il adevenir avec la r&#233;organisation du groupe :mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Octobre 2005)

triton24 a dit:
			
		

> sinon en *epson* il y a la* r300* je croi (a verifier) qui avai une des meilleur qualiter de photo couleur.



La r300 n'est pas un multifonction.


----------



## oliv' (18 Octobre 2005)

triton24 a dit:
			
		

> ... Donc moi je vous proposerai *une pixma mp 500*, ...



Est-ce que la Canon MP500, qui vient de sortir, a hérité du comportement apparemment irréprochable de ses grandes soeurs MP750 et 780 en terme d'utilisation avec une borne airport? Quelqu'un s'est déjà jeté dessus?


----------



## mimimac (19 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour à tous !

Je me pose la question suivante concernant les imprimantes multi-fonctions?
Une fois connectée sur la borne AirPort (si compatible bien sûr !), comment fait-on pour exploiter la partie Scanner de l'imprimante ?
Merci de vos réponses


----------



## golf (19 Octobre 2005)

Dans l'&#233;tat actuel des choses  le scan n'est pas exploitable en WiFi !


----------



## jojoleretour (4 Janvier 2006)

moi j'ai la hp psc 1215 acheté 89 euro sur le store elle fait pas mal de chose donc photocopieur autonomes


----------



## jojofk (4 Janvier 2006)

> a PIXMA MP500 possède une triple interface comprenant port USB 2.0, port infrarouge et technologie Bluetooth



et en bluetooth, le scanner fonnctionne?


----------



## golf (4 Janvier 2006)

jojofk a dit:
			
		

> et en bluetooth, le scanner fonnctionne?


Pas plus qu'en WiFi


----------



## archi (4 Janvier 2006)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Dans l'état actuel des choses  le scan n'est pas exploitable en WiFi !



Desolé de te contredire, ma petite expérience est un peu plus nuancée  

Situation: Brother MFC-5840CN en réseau branché sur routeur (ethernet+WiFi):

A- les ordis branchés par ethernet peuvent scanner:

1- depuis l'ordi, avec les softs fournis ControlCenter et PageManager ou GraphicConverter, Photoshop..
2- en appuyant sur le bouton scanner du MFC on choisit vers quel ordi envoyer le scan

B- les ordis branchés par WIFI  peuvent scanner:

1- depuis l'ordi, avec les softs fournis ControlCenter et PageManager ou GraphicConverter, Photoshop..
2- en appuyant sur le bouton scanner du MFC les ordis en WIFI sont proposés, mais ça ne marche pas  

Conclusion: on peut scanner en WiFi, mais seulement depuis l'ordi....

Voilà


----------



## golf (4 Janvier 2006)

archi a dit:
			
		

> Situation: Brother MFC-5840CN en réseau branché sur routeur (ethernet+WiFi):


Alors, je réfute 
Tu nous parle d'une expérience avec une marque : Brother [un modèle même] !
Bon, tant mieux pour toi que Brother est [partiellement] développé le pilote qui va bien 
[Et je l'ignorai]

Mais en ce qui concerne les 3 leaders du marché, HP, Epson et Canon, rien, nada, toujours pas de pilote adéquat [scan] [ni en WiFi, ni en BT] :rateau:


----------



## jojofk (4 Janvier 2006)

et sinon vous en pensez quoi de cette MP500?!


----------



## golf (4 Janvier 2006)

Excellent rapport qualité/prix avec un pilote récent et complet


----------



## jojofk (4 Janvier 2006)

merci!


----------



## Lestat (6 Janvier 2006)

Prend donc une HP 3310 : elle est partageable en wifi, en bluetooth + ethernet ou USB, mac ou PC. 

De plus la fonction photocopie et impression de docs est vraiment très simple et efficace.

Seul bémol : la qualité du scanner à diapos et négatifs (voir mon message) - à moins que je n'aie pas encore tout pigé?


----------



## golf (6 Janvier 2006)

Etant donné que le scan WiFi ou BT ne fonctionne pas :mouais:


----------



## lalsaco (9 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour,

Je suis en train de considérer l'achat d'une multifonction pour un usage principalement bureautique avec copieur autonome. J'ai bien lu que le scanner est incompatible avec le WIFI, or je veux que l'imprimante sois compatible WIFI.

En effet, j'ai mon modem à un bout de mon salon qui communique avec 1 mac et 1 PC (qui sont à l'autre bout de la pièce) par WIFI via un routeur. Comme je veux partager l'imprimante avec les 2 ordis, il me faut le WIFI.

Donc question : Est-il possible de connecter l'imprimante à la fois au PC par WIFI et par usb au mac pour avoir accès au scanner ?

Merci de vos réponse (et éventuellement d'autres conseils d'achat).

lalsaco


----------



## -greg- (28 Janvier 2006)

salut golf, et les autres

pourriez vous nous donner une marque et modele d'imprimante multifonction (3 en 1) qui fonctionne sur tout les systeme osx (10.1.X  ,   10.2.X   ,  10.3.X  ,   10.4.X ) et pour ma part surtout 10.3.X et 10.4.X .

pour un bon prix (en dessous des 120¤) !!!

merci d'avance


----------



## jo_6466 (29 Janvier 2006)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> salut golf, et les autres
> 
> pourriez vous nous donner une marque et modele d'imprimante multifonction (3 en 1) qui fonctionne sur tout les systeme osx (10.1.X  ,   10.2.X   ,  10.3.X  ,   10.4.X ) et pour ma part surtout 10.3.X et 10.4.X .
> 
> ...


Lalsaco et Chezgreg

La superbe imprimante Wifi que voilà devrait faire votre bonheur : HP Photosmart série 3310.

Voir aussi le post du 11/1 à 9h19


----------



## http (23 Juin 2006)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Mais en ce qui concerne les 3 leaders du marché, HP, Epson et Canon, rien, nada, toujours pas de pilote adéquat [scan] [ni en WiFi, ni en BT] :rateau:



Je viens d'installer ce jour une HP 3310 WiFi pour mon Powerbook G4 17. Tout est en WiFi sur mon réseau: modem/routeur ADSL Linksys WAG54GS, le Powerbook G4 17, l'imprimante HP 3310, 2 Xbox 360, 2 PC Dell (via carte PCI Linksys) et 1 TabletPC HP (sans parler d'un relai WiFi Linksys pour améliorer la couverture de l'autre côté de mon appartement).

Aucun souci pour imprimer, scanner, etc... depuis mon Powerbook en WiFi via la suite logicielle d'HP téléchargée sur leur site (v7.7.2).


----------



## Hannibal_Lecteur (3 Juin 2008)

je cherche qqun qui ai une 2840 et qui pourrait me dire si elle fonctionne en os 9...

merci


----------

